# **Modified** MK5 Golf/Jetta HID Projectors into Inpro MK4-look retrofit (lots of pics inside)



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

***Modified** MK5 Golf/Jetta bixenon HID Projector into Inpro MK4-look retrofit (lots of pics inside)*

Hey guys...
I've always been wondering how I can improve upon the lamps I have. 
I don't have a lathe or any machinery so my existing retrofit (mk4-looks with OEM mk4 Modified Golf/Bora HID projectors) never *looked* perfect from the outside during the day. At night, well that's a different story. They work flawlessly. 
But it's time for an upgrade - and I got motivated today for some reason (still not sure why):
What I did is disassemble inpro "HID-Look" lamps for mk3 and also disassemble my MK5 Golf ecode OEM HIDs I had laying around...
Yea, pretty risky stuff but fun nonetheless







fun.

The lamps I have now:
















And the lamps I pulled the projectors from for the CURRENT project:








I forgot to take a pic of the Inpro MK4-Look/HID-Look lamps before I cut them...but they were new.
Honestly, after hearing about all the crap said about these lights once I pulled them apart they seemed *fairly* well built. Still plastic adjusters but a very nice beefy reflector (much like the oem hids on the mk4's).
Now, I'm not saying they are good lights - just that they seemed a bit beefier than I thought. I'm going to leave everything along inside the light (as far as adjusters and all are concerned).
Here's where I'm at now:
Inpro's after pulling out reflector and projector:
















After cutting out the shroud and "test-fitting" projector:

















And the bi-xenon projector:
















Now,
When I say "Modified" MK5 ecode projectors I mean I modified the cutoff shield to get a perfect blue line at the cutoff (instead of that yellow-ish look that many complain about).
I did NOT want to bend the cutoff shield due to the design of the bixenon so I moved the two top screws that hold the parabolic lens to the reflector and moved it out - installed a spacer and re-installed with new screws up top. Unmodified (stock) ecode beam (notice the yellow:








And after:








Pictures don't do justice as that line is a thick and clear/sharp blue cutoff...and it gets thicker the farther away you get.
So, I'll keep posting up updates on this thread right up until I get the lamps done (soon) and installed with beam pics.








Later,


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **Modified** MK5 Golf/Jetta bixenon HID Projector into Inpro MK4-look retrofit (nater)*

HEY! Awesome. I love these kinds of projects. Yeah the current lights you have are great. I think these are gonna lok smokin though.
Bump for some updates when they come.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Modified** MK5 Golf/Jetta bixenon HID Projector into Inpro MK4-look retrofit (BrunoVdub)*

Really great job man!! This thread may get some more folks into the motivation from nowhere state of mind.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

No pics tonight (yet) but I've basically aligned the projectors in the reflector area and have secured using JB Weld. 
These projectors are much larger in diameter than the oem $hitty inpro halogens so I had to cut out a bunch of the shroud.
I tested them out in my car this evening to make sure they were level and all and you can tell the output is much better than the other MK4 OEM HID projectors due to the width difference.
Anyway,
The JB Weld will be cured tomorrow so I'll put them back together and install then.








Tomorrow night I'll snap some beam pattern pics and also some from the road.


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

what the heck happened to the updates


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Flavo Cadillac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_what the heck happened to the updates
















What would you like to know/see?
And by the way...
The only "addition" to these lamps is that I've wired up the bi-xenon to work the way it was meant to. 
If you want more pics you'll have to wait...my car is in pieces right now - front end removed and lights/battery in the back of the garage. Sorry man.
5 people posted up in this thread so I figured the interest was kinda low...so didn't really worry all that much about the pictures.








I love these lamps!


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

i think i was just looking for pics of the finished project.
did you leave in the halo's? 
im also in the process of trying to get lined up what i will need for the retrofit. i have ecodes now but i am not sure if the glass is smooth or not. 
1 of my questions though is, how does the high and low beam split up? is the single hid used for both? 
another question is, how many lamp bodies are a possibility to work with for the gti? obviously the inpro one is one that can be worked with. but while im looking at headlamps how do i know if it will work for the hid output? 
thanks for the help,
Flavo


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice work, but mkV xenons leave something to be desired.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dremhmrk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dremhmrk2* »_nice work, but mkV xenons leave something to be desired.

They work great for me.


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Im sure they're 200% better than the stock lights! 
But I was never aware of the mkV output until I was parked next to one... my 996 projectors just spanked it.
But again it's definitely an improvement, and good work, again.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dremhmrk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dremhmrk2* »_Im sure they're 200% better than the stock lights! 
But I was never aware of the mkV output until I was parked next to one... my 996 projectors just spanked it.
But again it's definitely an improvement, and good work, again.

Well, I didn't improve upon stock because I had MK4 OEM HID projectors in there prior....and before that I had OEM E46 BMW bi-xenon projectors.
Out of all three these are by far the best. And don't forget, I used Ecode projectors as well.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Oh, 
And as far as the updates are concerned....
I just re-read the thread and I never actually updated the thread with finished pics...Thought I had.








The update is that I've been running these for over two years now with no problems. Only "issue" I have is the lens is getting pitted a bit and some of the chrome paint is chipping. This is why the Inpro lamps suck! But I'll pull them apart again and clean it up and make sure they are good again. 
When I get the car up and running again (no rush, might not be until next spring/summer) I'll post up beam pattern pics.


----------

